# Would you use an infant carseat that expires 14 months after your baby is born?



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

First time mom here. My cousin has graciously given me her Graco Snugride. I've checked and this model has not been recalled. It was manufactured in 7/2006, so given the standard 6-year expiration, that would have it expiring 7/2012. My baby is due April/May 2011.

I know you're not supposed to use used carseats, but I KNOW for a fact that this one hasn't been in any accidents. So I was really happy to receive it, but then started reading about expiration dates...

Anyway, a year+ till expiration should be okay safety-wise, right? I figure those expiration dates are pretty conservative anyway. The seat also has two bases which I assume expire the same time. It would be really nice to not have to buy a new seat right away, and the baby should outgrow this just around when it expires.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

If I knew for a FACT that it had not been in any car wrecks, I would use it.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

the issue with used carseats is that you don't know if they have been in an accident. since you're getting it from someone you know that's not a big deal. and I think you are right about the expiration dates being conservative, and chances are you'll be wanting to switch to a convertible 6-10 months after baby is born anyway, so I would have no qualms about using it.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you know if she's cared for the straps properly? If they've been submerged in water or had harsh cleaners used on them, they are no longer usable and must be replaced (you can order new straps directly from Graco). Make sure you also get the manual for the seat. If she no longer has it, look online or call Graco to get another.

Double check the expiration on the base. My infant seat (different brand) has a different expiry for the base than the seat


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

See if it 'passes' the used carseat checklist:

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/usedseat.aspx

I would also add to this list:

1. have the straps been cared for properly? (same thing the pp posted, have they been submerged in water, anything other than water/mild soap put on them etc)

2. Has the carseat been checked as baggage on a plane? (if it has, I wouldnt use it)

Also look it over and make sure there are no stress marks, missing bits, broken bits, or anything that looks off.

If you trust her 100%, and it passes all of the above, then its fine until it expires.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought Graco seats expired in December of the sixth year? Or am I crazy? lol


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use car seats up to the day they expire. If it's been cared for there is no reason not to. I don't think I know anyone who used an infant carrier up to a year, it's just too heavy at that point. I only use mine for a few months or a bit longer the the baby is little in winter months. By the time the baby is 6-8 months you will likely be more than ready for a larger seat.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, all! I hadn't thought about straps--I will ask her about it. I know she'll be honest, as my cousin is one of the most anxious/safety-minded people I know.

Good to know that most people don't use the infant seats for more than a few months. Then it makes sense for me to use this when the baby's really little and register for a convertible seat as the next step. Convertibles are what come next, right? I'm so clueless.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, all! I hadn't thought about straps--I will ask her about it. I know she'll be honest, as my cousin is one of the most anxious/safety-minded people I know.
> 
> Good to know that most people don't use the infant seats for more than a few months. Then it makes sense for me to use this when the baby's really little and register for a convertible seat as the next step. Convertibles are what come next, right? I'm so clueless.


I know several super paranoid, super safety aware people that STILL mess up when it comes to carseats!

A convertible is next, or you can use some convertibles from birth and skip an infant seat. You rearface to the limits of a convertible seat, anywhere from 30-45lbs depending on which seat you get (although many are outgrown in height before weight), so this can be anywhere from 2yrs to 5yrs old or more before you switch them forward facing (the longer, the better, my 3.5yr old will be rearfacing for a couple more years!), and then forward facing harnessed until they are mature enough to sit in a booster (some kids thats 4yrs old, some kids not until they are 6-7) and then booster until they are close to adult size and fit in an adult seatbelt.

But for now, check up on the infant seat and make sure it looks good, hasnt been checked on an airplane or dropped off a cliff or anything, maybe order some new straps so you have some nice clean ones that you know are safe, and if its all good, use it until the baby outgrows it, it expires, or you feel like getting a convertible, whichever comes first.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh and BEFORE the baby is born, go see a carseat tech and have them make sure you know how to install/use your seat correctly. If you dont have the manual, download it online from Graco and READ it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> I thought Graco seats expired in December of the sixth year? Or am I crazy? lol


Not crazy--you are correct, the Graco infant seats expire in December of the 6th year (they have the expiration date on the sticker).


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I would use it without qualms.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy*
> 
> I would use it without qualms.


Same here. I would check on the strap issue, but it would not worry me at all if the experation date was 14 months off. I totally believe in using carseats (in a moderate climate where they've been stored inside at least) right up until their experation date.


----------

